# Demo day at my hill.....



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow awesome story this changed my life. Know what I learned from it? Absolutely nothing.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

i didnt realise there had to be a lesson in every post, lets all stop posting on the forum unless we get the go ahead from BurtonAvenger. I mean we wouldnt want to write something that he found boring or un-educational. Mate even if you find his post boring or stupid why take the time to take the piss, you're awesome i bet all of your post's are amazing, exhilerating, edge of your seat thriller story's. get a life


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Wow awesome story this changed my life. Know what I learned from it? Absolutely nothing.


Not surprised a post like this came from someone with "Burton" in their screen name.:cheeky4:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Not surprised someone from Ohio can't remember what they rode at a demo.


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry, I remember now, the Verve and the Era were the 2 Flow boards.
And the rossi was the Retox


----------



## LvdT (Jan 13, 2011)

You must be kidding me. This BurtonAvenger guy is fooling with us, he can't be serious.

Hahaha you've such a hard life if you feel the need to go online to post ugly and bad stuff about all things other people say. You must hate this world, I feel sorry for you BA.

And on-topic: Nice to read your first experiences with rocker and hybrid forms. I think personally the powerfull hybrids are next step for snowboarding all boards will go. But for myself I'm also sticking to camber for the near future because for me it rides the best and I've no money to buy a new board


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I think everyone just needs to chill. BA is honest and sarcastic at the same time. Not only is he both of these things, but he's also consistent with both. Take a deep breath and relax. It's not like he's beating you up on the playground after school.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Nefarious said:


> I think everyone just needs to chill. BA is honest and sarcastic at the same time. Not only is he both of these things, but he's also consistent with both. Take a deep breath and relax. It's not like he's beating you up on the playground after school.


I'm not too worried about BA being able to take care of himself 

Neither one of those companies are really considered that great for snowboards to my knowledge (Flow obviously is pretty famous for their bindings... Rossignol kinda got some attention this year for having A good board, haha). I understand that camber is what's familiar, but completely throwing aside the new tech after just riding those boards seems a little premature to me. 

Plus, as you mentioned, your hill doesn't really have much powder (if at all). That's one of the biggest reasons to ride a rocker board.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

LvdT said:


> You must be kidding me. This BurtonAvenger guy is fooling with us, he can't be serious.
> 
> Hahaha you've such a hard life if you feel the need to go online to post ugly and bad stuff about all things other people say. You must hate this world, I feel sorry for you BA.
> 
> And on-topic: Nice to read your first experiences with rocker and hybrid forms. I think personally the powerfull hybrids are next step for snowboarding all boards will go. But for myself I'm also sticking to camber for the near future because for me it rides the best and I've no money to buy a new board


And who the fuck are you?

Flow makes some solid boards. Rossi should just pull the plug.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Nefarious said:


> I think everyone just needs to chill. BA is honest and sarcastic at the same time.


Most of the threads here that degenerate into lavish flame-wars start with that kind of "honesty" and then escalate into multiparty battles in which people are competing to see who can be "honest" in the most colorful terms. Go back and reread the recent threads in which the mods have ended up chastising or banning people, and you'll see what I mean.


----------

